# Steam



## AtomicPokabu (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey guise who here has steam? I got it like a month ago and I really enjoy it. My main games are Alien swarm andHalf-life death match 2.Im proly gonna get garrys mod soon so yea tell me if you have it!!


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 7, 2010)

My favorite games are definitely Half-life main series and Counter-Strike, although the amount of cussing on that game is definitely irksome.


----------



## Coloursfall (Aug 7, 2010)

Ohhay a Steam Profile!

I play Team Fortress 2 mostly (Medic main; but I play Scout and Engineer often too), though I have Portal and Alien Swarm too.  

I plan getting Garry's Mod, Plants vs Zombies, and Left 4 Dead 2 (and one, perhaps) when I have some spare money, and Portal 2 when it comes out.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Aug 7, 2010)

...I reeally only use it for Portal.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Aug 7, 2010)

Blastoise said:


> ...I reeally only use it for Portal.


This.

Don't have money for anything else, and Portal was free at the time. :l


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 7, 2010)

I first got it when I got the Orange Box back in 2007. Now I have loads more games though, blame the sales going on a month ago for tripling my games list length.

Not sure what my favourite game is but my favourite multiplayer game is Team Fortress 2. Even though I suck at it.

Here's my profile


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Aug 7, 2010)

I suppose it's about time for a general-Steam-topic.

Herp Derp.

Unsurprisingly, you'll usually find me in TF2. I also partake in the mass genocide of zombies, though unfortunately my computer hates the first iteration more than Francis hates Ayne Rand and likes to crash out after a chapter or two, so I must wait until I can actually get a -decent- computer to play that more.
I have GMod but really don't play it multiplayer, and a handful of cheap and/or free and obligatory Orange Box HL2 set games I don't really play anymore.


----------



## H-land (Aug 8, 2010)

Wow.
I have Steam, too, but.
I've got 32 games on it, according to Steam.
And I still don't think I've played them all (because I still haven't finished Shadow of Chernobyl, and won't start Clear Sky until I do), and... Yeah.

Haven't been doing much on it lately since I've been playing Minecraft. I was just working on maps for TF2 before that, though. Need to get back to that some time.


----------



## benwayshouse (Aug 9, 2010)

i have it. i only have portal; it was because of the steam for mac deal, so i got portal for free if i registered for steam. it runs flawlessly on my macbook pro, actually :3


----------



## Ether's Bane (Aug 18, 2010)

Wrong forum, buddy.


----------

